# Anubias.



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

All right. I got a question about my anubias...I have Anubias barteri (nana) in my tank..._and _I recently bought another type of anubias, which looks absolutely identical, BUT its leaves are bigger and the plant is basically just 'bigger' than my barteri. So...basically my Q is...what type of anubias looks exactly like Anubias barteri (nana) only bigger?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Anubias Barteri.


----------

